# Use of RANK in Logon



## George Wallace (12 Jan 2006)

OK Cadets

The use of Rank in your displayed name on this site can (and has) become confusing if you start posting in Topics outside of your realm of experience.  The use of Rank by Cadets on this site give many newcomers to this site, who are inexperienced with the CF, the impression that you may have knowledge that you do not.  If you do post something that is false, these people do not know the difference.  This can result in your being BANNED from this site.  

Another point is what do you do if you get promoted or demoted?

Pick a name that will last, and not give a false impression of who you really are.


----------

